# ACS criteria for Non-IT background(Btech EEE graduate) working as Software Engineer



## avinashvalkya (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi All,

Please find my profile below.

Btech Electrical Engineering
Software Engineer - 3.5 years Experience

Please suggest if I can get a positive ACS assessment after losing experience as I am from Non-IT background?
P.S: I can get the required 60 points from other criteria.


----------



## Newrulez (Jun 6, 2015)

avinashvalkya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please find my profile below.
> 
> ...


ACS will deduct 4 years from your work experience if your qualification is Bachelors with Major in computing which is NOT closely related to your IT occupation. so wait for another 6 months till you have 4 years of experience.


----------



## avinashvalkya (Apr 15, 2016)

Newrulez said:


> ACS will deduct 4 years from your work experience if your qualification is Bachelors with Major in computing which is NOT closely related to your IT occupation. so wait for another 6 months till you have 4 years of experience.


Thank you!! Will wait for another six months and prepare for PTE simultaneously!!


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

avinashvalkya said:


> Thank you!! Will wait for another six months and prepare for PTE simultaneously!!


Acs will deduct 6 years.. Try to get full points with your English skills .. I am a mechanical engineer and I think EEE almost falls on the same category as per acs


----------



## avinashvalkya (Apr 15, 2016)

rkoushik2000 said:


> Acs will deduct 6 years.. Try to get full points with your English skills .. I am a mechanical engineer and I think EEE almost falls on the same category as per acs


Thanks for the reply Kaushik! If 6 years is deducted then I will be left with zero exp. Then will I be able to get a positive assesment? TIA


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't think ACS would deduct 6 years, I was in the same situation and they have deducted only 4 years for my BSc Engineering Degree in Electrical. However, I have around 25% of ICT subjects in my transcript. 




avinashvalkya said:


> Thanks for the reply Kaushik! If 6 years is deducted then I will be left with zero exp. Then will I be able to get a positive assesment? TIA


----------



## maverick_1133 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hi,
I am too B-Tech Electrical with 12 yrs exp on java/J2EE.....I want to know that if i go WITHOUT RPL and if ACS guys find my degree as NON-ICT then what will happen.....? Will ACS guys reject my application OR will ACS guys request me to submit RPL form?

Also can anyone tell me nowadays how long it takes to get ACS done?

Can anyone pleas reply?


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

maverick_1133 said:


> Hi,
> I am too B-Tech Electrical with 12 yrs exp on java/J2EE.....I want to know that if i go WITHOUT RPL and if ACS guys find my degree as NON-ICT then what will happen.....? Will ACS guys reject my application OR will ACS guys request me to submit RPL form?
> 
> Also can anyone tell me nowadays how long it takes to get ACS done?
> ...


I am also a BE graduate in Electrical and Electronics Engineering. ACS deducted 4 years of experience in my case. I suppose that's what generally happens with EEE guys.
In case ACS finds the degree to be non ICT it would ask you to file RPL. They will not reject the application. My ACS processing was done within 3 days last year.


----------



## maverick_1133 (Jul 19, 2016)

gd2015 said:


> I am also a BE graduate in Electrical and Electronics Engineering. ACS deducted 4 years of experience in my case. I suppose that's what generally happens with EEE guys.
> In case ACS finds the degree to be non ICT it would ask you to file RPL. They will not reject the application. My ACS processing was done within 3 days last year.



So did you apply as ICT Major or Minor? And anything else is needed while applying for ICT Major or Minor like any other Declaration form apart from the usual docs like Ex letters, Degree certificates etc
I am really confused regarding this too

Also for which ANZSCO Code u applied ACS?


----------



## davisnayagam (Jan 28, 2013)

In short, if you have an UG with;

>> CSE/IT background, they will deduct two years.
>> non-CSE/IT background, they will deduct four years.


----------



## praviii7 (Jun 24, 2016)

avinashvalkya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, I'm also sailing in the same boat, completed my B.-Tech in EEE and having 3.5yr experience in IT.
And having confusion when should I apply after 4yr or 6yr completion in IT.

When you're planning to apply?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick_1133 (Jul 19, 2016)

davisnayagam said:


> In short, if you have an UG with;
> 
> >> CSE/IT background, they will deduct two years.
> >> non-CSE/IT background, they will deduct four years.


My Agent is saying that I can apply as ICT Minor with RPL form and he said probably ACS will deduct 6 yrs of my exp....
And you said that 4 yrs will be deducted....

and in the above comment gd2015 said that he got 4 yrs deducted....

Now the confusion is that will 
1. B Tech EE falls under ICT Minor or Major
2. If its ICT Minor then does it require RPL Form
3. How many yrs will be deducted 4 yrs or 6 yrs

Plz help


----------



## praviii7 (Jun 24, 2016)

maverick_1133 said:


> My Agent is saying that I can apply as ICT Minor with RPL form and he said probably ACS will deduct 6 yrs of my exp....
> 
> And you said that 4 yrs will be deducted....
> 
> ...




Having same questions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Syamkumar (Jul 13, 2016)

As per my understanding, If your eduction having computers as one of the subject then probably they will deduct 4 years of exp. 

Other wise they will deduct 6 years. (RPL will be required in this case). 

Note: This is for s/w eng only.


----------



## avinashvalkya (Apr 15, 2016)

Still waiting to get information guys. Any progress in your cases?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

avinashvalkya said:


> Still waiting to get information guys. Any progress in your cases?


hi avinash,

are you waiting for ACS result (OR) 

are you waiting for any info to submit ACS ?

please advise.


----------



## avinashvalkya (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi Srikanth,

I am waiting for info to submit ACS. Also I will be 4 year experienced in a couple of months. So waiting for that too. Are you also with same profile as us?

TIA


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

avinashvalkya said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> I am waiting for info to submit ACS. Also I will be 4 year experienced in a couple of months. So waiting for that too. Are you also with same profile as us?
> 
> TIA


hey Avi,

i have 5 years of experience , recently submitted ACS and obtained the result from ACS. Also applied for EOI and waiting for an invite from NSW. please take a look at my signature 

when are you planning to apply for ACS and what is your points breakdown ? 

please advise.


----------



## praviii7 (Jun 24, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hey Avi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi All,
I'm also having 4 years of IT experience with EEE background. Should I go and apply ACS. Please advise


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

praviii7 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm also having 4 years of IT experience with EEE background. Should I go and apply ACS. Please advise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi pravii,

yea please !


----------



## praviii7 (Jun 24, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi pravii,
> 
> 
> 
> yea please !




Hi Srikanth,

Thanks for your reply. I have another query my degree transcript contains only 2 theory and 2 practicals related to ICT content.
In this case, shall I apply ACS with 4year experience? 

Following are my ICT content in my transcript 

Theory
-Computer programming 
-Object oriented programming

Practicals
-C,C++ 
-Java 

Thanks 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

praviii7 said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I have another query my degree transcript contains only 2 theory and 2 practicals related to ICT content.
> In this case, shall I apply ACS with 4year experience?
> ...


Sure pravii, i don't see a prob here. Considering your case looks like you have finished EEE and working in IT. So Acs will deduct 4 years work experience.

What is your overall work experience till date?

please advise.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## praviii7 (Jun 24, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> Sure pravii, i don't see a prob here. Considering your case looks like you have finished EEE and working in IT. So Acs will deduct 4 years work experience.
> 
> What is your overall work experience till date?
> 
> ...




Hi Sri,
Exactly I'm having 4.3 years experience in IT. I have consulted with migration Agent and they said being EEE background you should wait till 6yrs and ACS would deduct 4yrs for ECE background.
What should I do now ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avinashvalkya (Apr 15, 2016)

ksrikanthh said:


> hey Avi,
> 
> i have 5 years of experience , recently submitted ACS and obtained the result from ACS. Also applied for EOI and waiting for an invite from NSW. please take a look at my signature
> 
> ...


Hi Srikanth,

It appears from your profile that you are from IT background as they have deducted only two years. Correct me if my assumption is wrong.

Thanks!


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

praviii7 said:


> Hi Sri,
> Exactly I'm having 4.3 years experience in IT. I have consulted with migration Agent and they said being EEE background you should wait till 6yrs and ACS would deduct 4yrs for ECE background.
> What should I do now ?
> 
> ...


oh i see ! let me do some research and get back to you on this ECE vs EEE


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

avinashvalkya said:


> Hi Srikanth,
> 
> It appears from your profile that you are from IT background as they have deducted only two years. Correct me if my assumption is wrong.
> 
> Thanks!


Exactly Avi, i finished my degree in B.Tech Information technology and having 5 years of experience. ACS has deducted 2 years of my work experience and given me 3 years skilled experience 

when are you planning to start the process and what is your points breakdown ? please advise.


----------



## tarek.eltarrass (Nov 20, 2016)

same case here I'm electrical engineer with 4 years Experience in IT


----------



## avinashvalkya (Apr 15, 2016)

tarek.eltarrass said:


> same case here I'm electrical engineer with 4 years Experience in IT


At what stage are you in? Have you applied for ACS?


----------



## yenuganti (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi all please suggest me if i apply for australia PR how many years of experience deduct from my total experience.
if i graduated from B tech (EEE) ,
i have 6 years of experience as as Electrical designer (electronics)


----------



## intruder_ (Jun 3, 2018)

yenuganti said:


> Hi all please suggest me if i apply for australia PR how many years of experience deduct from my total experience.
> if i graduated from B tech (EEE) ,
> i have 6 years of experience as as Electrical designer (electronics)


You are looking at 4 years of deduction minimum with a EEE degree.


----------



## sam99a (Dec 14, 2016)

yenuganti said:


> Hi all please suggest me if i apply for australia PR how many years of experience deduct from my total experience.
> if i graduated from B tech (EEE) ,
> i have 6 years of experience as as Electrical designer (electronics)


6 years got deducted for me. Same case as yours


----------



## krish1671 (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for ACS assessment with skill as Software Engineer 261313. But I have completed Masters in Mathematics and have IT experience of 11 years as developer and SWIFT payments and PEGA Business Architect. Need assistance from you all if I will be able to clear ACS skills assessment test just with Experience Letter. Not sure how my degree will be considered as eligible for this code. Need expert advise.


----------

